
Pyjamas - port of Google Web Toolkit to Python - mshafrir
http://www.pyjs.org/
======
silkodyssey
This is a promising project. I would much prefer to write my apps in python
than java! However I don't think it's ready for prime time. The last time I
tried it I couldn't get version 0.6 to work and there were some issues with
some of the widgets with version 0.5.

~~~
mshafrir
What issues did you have with 0.6? You simply couldn't get it running on your
machine?

